# Organised rides in South Bucks?



## srw (9 Jun 2011)

Does anyone know of any organised rides (sportives or audaxes, I'm not currently fussy) starting from South Bucks? I asked the same question in another forum before it folded, and heard of audaxes starting in one of the Kingshills and in Chalfont St Peter, but neither start point seems to come up on the AUK website.

Having just done a hilly 3 x 75 miles I'm looking for something a bit longer to target later in the year. I know I've just missed a sportive starting literally 5 minutes up the road in Amersham - but on that day I was otherwise occupied in the Forest of Dean. I'd rather ride something starting locally than drive to a distant start point, if at all possible - after 100+ miles I suspect I won't want to face a long drive home!


----------



## Baggy (10 Jun 2011)

You can filter the Audax UK calendar by region - so the south east version search result should look like this, though you'll still have to look through to see which ones are local. 

Edit: if you set the date part to 6 months it comes up with two running from Chalfont St.Peter on the 8th October, and one from Great Kingshill on the 3rd Dec.


----------



## canamrider (12 Jun 2011)

At www.cyclosport.org you can do the same geographical search for sportives.


----------



## frank9755 (12 Jun 2011)

Baggy said:


> You can filter the Audax UK calendar by region - so the south east version search result should look like this, though you'll still have to look through to see which ones are local.
> 
> Edit: if you set the date part to 6 months it comes up with two running from Chalfont St.Peter on the 8th October, and one from Great Kingshill on the 3rd Dec.



Even better than that - the new AUK site displays ride starts on a map.

The Anfractuous - the one on 8 Oct - is a lovely 200km ride heading out to the west and back. Not ridiculously hilly, but hilly enough to be interesting, and very scenic; well organised and taking in some good cafes! Last year it was a great late summer day. There's also a shorter version on the same day. 

The 3 December one has been blighted by ice the last couple of years, however it is well organised - an alternative route was circulated which avoided the slipperier sections and the people who did ride it seemed to have no problems (I pulled out 'cos of the ice).

If you are ever around mid-week then the Willesden club run a great series of Wednesday audaxes over the summer.


----------



## srw (12 Jun 2011)

Baggy said:


> Edit: *if you set the date part to 6 months* it comes up with two running from Chalfont St.Peter on the 8th October, and one from Great Kingshill on the 3rd Dec.



Thank you. That was the bit I was missing. 8th October might just be possible - Mrs W is already booked up that day.


----------

